# Pouring some jigs



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Thought I would share some jigs I have been pouring from do-it molds, including troout jigs (live bait jigs) and crappie jigs which I plan to tie up with some squirrel tails. 




























The jigs are coated & baked with powder paint, It took me a while to control the drip, but I think I got the hang of it now


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

I dont know why the pictures are not showing up? It was a direct link?


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

JV1 said:


> The jigs are coated & baked with powder paint, It took me a while to control the drip, but I think I got the hang of it now


Nice! I'm definitely ready to give powder coating a try. Before I order supplies from Do-It maybe someone could help steer me in the right direction.

1. What is meant by "control the drip"?
2. Is a glitter coat difficult to apply over the powder coat?
3. Is a seal coat necessary?
4. When applying the powder coat, won't the lead melt when you heat the jig to 350°?
5. Any other tips & tricks for a first-timer?

Thanks!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Here ya go JV1.....


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Net said:


> Nice! I'm definitely ready to give powder coating a try. Before I order supplies from Do-It maybe someone could help steer me in the right direction.
> 
> 1. What is meant by "control the drip"?
> 2. Is a glitter coat difficult to apply over the powder coat?
> ...


1. Not geting the jig to Hot, and dont leave it in the powder to long, just a Quick dip is all it takes.
2. Have never used the glitter, so i dont know.
3. NO
4. NO
5. If you are doing Small heads, like a Trout head, dont get it to hot, i use a Bic lighter for heat on small heads, if you get it to hot you will melt the head.
Use hemostats, or needle nose pliers to hold the heads as you heat.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Glitter comes in a clear powder paint and can be applied as a second coat over the first coat of powder paint,,,,,OR,,,, glitter only can be applied to the "candy color" powder paints. Great how-to video on this site, click on powdre paint:

http://www.tjstackle.com/


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I use nothing but powder paint on all my jigs. The best way to heat them is with a small alcohol burner. You can find them in a lot of the tackle catalogs. They use de-natured alcohol in them and have no smell when you paint the jig. Just make sure you clean the eyes out before baking or it will not come out afterwords. Small hemostats work well for holding the jig heads. The glitter comes in any color you need and is applied over the base coat. All the jigs I paint, I bake in an elec.oven at 350 degrees for about 20 minutes for curing.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

It usually takes me less than 20 mins to lose one so I do not bake them . On the rare occasion that I have one on longer some chipping can happen without the baking thing. Either way powder paint is the way to go, IMO.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Haven't made many jigs this year ... infected by the bait shaping bug! These are a few of the hundreds made last year. If memory serves they are 1/8 oz (do-it ultra minnow). All are powder paint with two coats of a thin top coat (helps keep the eyes in &#8230;.)


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

I have been using a candle to do my powder coating, the larger the longer you heat it of course. I use 001, 002 count and use 006 for 1/80 oz., #10 hooks for my steel head jigs.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I saw a video of the pros using powder coat. They used an electric heat gun and it didn't melt the heads. I got one at Big Lots for a very reasonable price and it works fine. Open flames will, sooner or later, melt a head-or two.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Ill stick to my old woods lamp, havent melted a head in years. (Even if you melt a couple its not like they take long to pour )


----------

